# April has cancer :'(



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no no no.  

I'm so sorry to see this pop up.... and I'm hoping because of her age, surgery isn't just a good option - but recovery is successful and complete after. 

It sounds like it's the spleen.... 

Please talk to Barb @hotel4dogs. I think she's in your area and she successfully had a splenectomy done on her previous old boy who was older than April. I hope she can help! 

When we went through this last with my Danny - I opted for surgery immediately because waiting any amount of time was uncomfortable/painful for him and it risked rupture. 

He died the next day from a blood clot post surgery - so where you have this done and the experience of the surgeon and care team is a huge deal to me if I ever go through this again. I hope not, but with this breed it's unfortunately always an issue when they get older. 

Danny was 12. I think a much younger dog has a chance at handling the surgery well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't even say how sorry I am. Please know I'm thinking of you and wishing you peace with whatever decision you arrive at. I hate this.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been through this with an eight-year-old dog, and have some inkling of how you're feeling. I'm so sorry you have to go through it too. I wish you peace as you travel this path with her.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you and she have to deal with this. Try hard NOT to think about how things could go wrong, but instead think about it going right. She's young- and I'll be praying it will be splenic and easily removed, along w the spleen. That's a best case and once it's out it's gone and it's what I am putting my mental energy towards. 
If it is splenic- she's probably anemic because it's slow bleeding and she'll bounce right back quickly once that tumor is gone. Give her a big hug from me. I'm going to imagine her in that litter Nancy took along to the dog show in 2011 that I got to cuddle on when handing over MB to her @ the rest area in Chattanooga...


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I am so sorry to read this. I think Golden's have an ability to capture our hearts in a way few people could understand. Prayers are sent!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for wisdom, peace and healing. I HATE THIS!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I definitely support you on your decision for operation. I went through the same and it has been almost 2 years since the operation. Her mass was also that big that did not fit into the screen. Keep calm mentally, keep her calm aswell ( not much activity till operation please), anemia is normal at this stage. All will go as it is supposed to be. Whatever happens, you will be giving both to April and yourself a second chance and you both owe it to eachother. I am debtful to universe for each day she is still alive. Hopefully, all will go well and you will be still taking walks with April the next May
PS: Forgot to add you that her huge mass was also benign but a friend went through this aswell . Hers was malign but no metas till now))


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. Sending you virtual hugs and thoughts for peace and comfort.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry. If you choose to do surgery, I hope the removal is clean and she bounces back. She's young enough to do it.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I can't believe I'm writing this, but my April girl has cancer. I took her in to the vet today because she wouldn't eat her breakfast (highly unusual as she usually inhales her food in minutes). They did bloodwork which showed her to be anemic and a low red blood cell count. He sent me to their other clinic (they have 3 locations, but only one with an ultrasound machine) to get an ultrasound and try to figure out whats going on. The ultrasound showed a huge mass in her abdomen. The vet said it is so big she can't see where it is originating from, her spleen? her liver? She told me my option is surgery, which is risky in itself but especially since April is already anemic. The tumor could rupture during surgery and spill cancer cells all over her insides. Or it could already have attached itself to her other organs making it impossible to remove. Or if surgery goes well, it could always grow back. She sent me home to take the day to think about it. Waiting for my husband to get home from work so we can discuss it. I assume we will try the surgery. She is only 8 years old and comes from a great breeder. This is what stinks about goldens-no matter how good the breeder or how much they try, cancer still happens. Thing is, you kinda tend to think it only happens to other people's dogs until it happens to yours. Feeling very devastated right now, prayers appreciated!


I’m so, so sorry to hear that your sweet girl has cancer. Out 11 year old Lincoln was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. He had two large tumors. We too had an ultrasound done. We chose not to have it biopsied because we were told that even if he did have surgery, he would only last 3 mos. As it turned out, it was hemangioma and he lived for 14 months. In August, however, they found a tumor in his upper heart chamber. Sadly, we had to put him down.

You didn’t mention what kind of cancer. Did you have a biopsy done? If not, is it possible that it could be hemangioma like what our Lincoln had? Can they even be absolutely certain it’s cancer without a biopsy? I think I’d want to know definitely before surgery.

Any surgery has risks and they need to give you a “worse case scenario”. I’d put your thoughts and energy into positive thoughts. We will pray for her. Please keep us updated when you can. Good luck

Lincoln in July with 1 year old Bear


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. My Luke had a splenectomy four months ago when he was still eight. They saw a mass on his spleen, aspirated it and got a maybe cancer diagnosis. We decided to go ahead and do the splenectomy. We were fortunate in that it wasn't bleeding and the surgeon was able to remove it and didn't see cancer elsewhere. Just to be certain, however, he took a biopsy of the liver. It turned out to be an aggressive cancer for Luke and it had metastasized to his liver, but had it not been he would have lived a happy life without his spleen. I would make the same decision again to get the splenectomy because I think at eight they have a lot of life left to live.

Luke was anemic by the way when he needed his splenectomy. He received a blood transfusion for the surgery. Ten days later he was swimming in our pool! 

Prayers for your sweet April. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry...........


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Definitely keeping you, your family and your sweet golden in prayers. I’m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be praying hard for your beautiful April. If she was eating up until today, you probably caught it quickly. She is young and strong.
Chance had a large (went deep) mass on his upper chest when he was 10 and we opted for surgery. The doctor did a biopsy before surgery which revealed it was malignant but a slow growing type and not typically the kind that metastacizes. We opted for surgery and the results were excellent. Chance healed relatively quickly and the cancer did not return. Please know there are lots of good stories out there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for bad news. That awful thing is something what we all fear. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband as you decide how to treat beautiful Miss April. I've been there and it's never easy. I wish you the best in making the decisions you need to make.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending all my good thoughts and prayers to you, your husband, and April.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

So sorry to hear that, wishing you all the best, our prayer and thoughts with you and your family...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for April's diagnosis  . I'm sure your family will make the right decision and do what's best for her. Prayers going out to sweet April and your family. Hugs


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this, hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## amytemp (Jul 1, 2019)

I am so sorry! I lost my "heart dog" to cancer in January. I would have moved heaven and earth to save her, but sometimes knowing the right thing to do isn't as easy as it sounds. Just make your decisions with love and know that you are doing your best to make the right choices for her.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear the your girl has cancer. Your are in my prayers.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. I too will be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope you both stay strong and she's able to bounce back from a successful surgery. You'll both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers! Prism, you saw my girl as a fluffy puppy! What a small world! I just got back from dropping her off for surgery. My parents and siblings all came over last night just in case she doesn't make it today. She was very happy to see everybody. She seemed a bit perkier yesterday-she ate all her food plus the extra eggs I cooked for her (Dr. said to feed her high protein stuff to try to get her red blood cell count up)-she even stood by the stove begging while I cooked them. And when I took her out to potty she grabbed her frisbee and wanted me to throw it-I had to disappoint her and not throw it since she is supposed to be calm. When my brother and his room mate (who is basically our adopted brother, lol!) got here she did her "happy moans" which she usually does when we first wake up in the morning, but hadn't done for a couple days, so it was nice to hear her talking again. Praying surgery goes well, but realistically I know there is a big risk so I'm trying to prepare myself, but I just don't think that's possible. And I'm pregnant and doing the morning sickness all day long thing right now on top of all this. My emotions would be crazy right now anyway, but add pregnancy to it-whew! My poor husband! I will let you all know how things turn out.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

We'll be thinking positive thoughts about you and your girl all day.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Just got a call from my vet. April is out of surgery and starting to wake up. He said surgery went as well as it possibly could have and he is hopeful she will make a full recovery! They are sending off the tumor to see whether it is cancerous or not. Praying for a benign tumor! We will get to pick her up tomorrow morning-he wants to keep her overnight to make sure she's doing ok. They had to do a blood transfusion because of her anemia and he just wants to make sure everything is alright with her red blood cell count and all.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Praying for a full recovery and a benign biopsy result. Thank you for updating with all you have going on.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and your beautiful girl April. It sounds like you did everything right by her, especially with getting her into surgery quickly. Having that behind you now, I hope that she has a quiet, uneventful recovery and that you get good news on her biopsy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prayers for a full recovery and for the tumor to be benign. Glad she did well in surgery!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and precious girl.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Hoping right along with you for benign results.

Be sure the vet writes a prescription for lots of cuddle time for you two.


----------



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

Prayers and thoughts for you two(plus the point 5 still to come)

I was hesitant to open this post yesterday but I’m so glad to read that the surgery went well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Praying for good results!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Prayers for a good recovery for Miss April. Praying for comfort for you and her. Hoping she has a good night.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking about you. Hope April is recovering at home now.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I too am thinking of you and April.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers for that beautiful girl, that the tumor is benign and she maks a full rcovery and has many happy healthy years ahead with you.


----------



## dmo (Jun 2, 2019)

We all feel your pain and so sorry for all of it. Having lost both of our Goldens this year, I know what you are going through. We lost Sadie at 10 1/2 in January from hermangiocarcoma. In June, we lost Tucker at 8 (my heart puppy) within a few days of his cancer diagnosis. He stopped eating and I knew something was so wrong. I still cry typing this . . . We welcomed Archie into our home a few weeks ago. I am hopeful that all will go well.


----------



## daisysmom2003 (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear this! We just lost our girl to lymphoma on 8/21/19. She was diagnosed officially on 7/18/19 but had been found to have large lymph nodes in late June. It’s heartbreaking to see them sick. My thoughts are with you and April ❤


----------



## rlmcevoy3rd (Apr 28, 2016)

We went through cancer with our Male Golden Flanagan started at 3 years old thousands of dollars to try and beat it. After a year of chemo he went into remission only for it to come back a few years later. It was heartbreaking it’s been 2 years we lost him at age 7. My wife and I still miss him. Our other female Golden blessed us with 12 years of love. It’s a very hard road you’re going down my heart goes out to you.
We now have a 11 month old male and our Breeder has agreed to let us keep him intact until he’s 2 our female did not get spayed until 18 months. There’s been studies at UC Davis in Ca about spaying and nurturing Golden’s to young. One of are Veterinarians agreed that waiting is the best. Of all of the dog breeds Golden’s have a way of stealing you love they are truly a gift from god. They are the most loving and loyal breed in my opinion. I wish you peace and strength.


----------



## Brandysmom (Mar 3, 2019)

So very sorry to hear this. Hope all works out whichever path you choose. Many prayers going your way.


----------



## pamf (Feb 8, 2019)

Thinking about your April...have you gotten biopsy results yet? We went through a very similar situation with our just turned 8 year old golden in May of 2018. We opted for the splenectomy. It did turn out to be hemangiosarcoma but she is still going strong now nearly 16 months later so there are some surprisingly good outcomes. We are just enjoying every minute that we have with her knowing that it will likely strike again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear April's surgery went well, wishing her a speedy recovery and prayers the path report is good news. 

Sending good thoughts to you both


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Well, we are 4 days post op and she is really starting to perk up last night and today! Still waiting on biopsy results. But its nice that she is perked up enough to come out and beg when she hears me open the cheese to put her pain pills in! Thank goodness for cheese because she takes her pills like a treat wrapped in cheese! The first couple of days she didn't want to move at all, though who can blame her that incision is huge. Last night and today she has been getting up and following me around the house more often, which is much more usual for her as she is usually velcroed to my side all the time. She is still not supposed to do much for the next week or so obviously. One good thing, I am a stay at home mom so I can be with her all the time to supervise-so far she isn't trying to bother her stitches, but I imagine she might soon because I'd guess it'll start to itch a bit as it heals. She is starting to get little mats in between he back legs and the groomer in me is dying to brush them out, but I'm also afraid I'll pull at the stitches too much. I'm also dying to fix the hack job they did on her front leg feathers-they chopped most of them off-I assume because they were so long they needed to get them out of the way to put her iv's in. And I haven't clipped her toenails in about 3 weeks when I normally do them weekly-partly because morning sickness had me down but now also because of her surgery. She seems to be feeling well enough that I could probably do some of these things, but I don't want to push it-I will probably end up waiting until her appointment to remove sutures. My 3 year old son has been really sweet through all this. I keep reminding him not to step on/over/near April because she hurts really badly right now. He carefully walks around her and then asks if he can give her a hug. So I told him yes you can still pet her and hug her, just don't touch her tummy. So he goes over and ever so gently bends down and lays his head on her head. I was worried that he might be more of a problem, but he is being so good and careful around April. Thanks again for all your prayers and support! Hoping and praying next time I update, we will have a benign biopsy result.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Lots has been happening while I have been traveling and not on the site for a while. I just read through all the post about April. First, as so many others have already stated, I'm so sorry you and your family are having to deal with this illness in such a young Dog. As you mentioned, being an expecting mother with moring sickness issues only adds to all the emotions of the moment. Yikes! My heart goes out to you!

I'm thankful April's surgery went so well. What a positive report. I know you're waiting with anticipation for the lab results. This too can be agonizing. We lost our last Golden to Cancer back In December 2018. All you can do is pray and wait. Hang in there! Prayers for a benign lab report and speedy full recovery for April. God Bless!


----------



## Lady Savannah (Sep 14, 2011)

I share your pain as I am feeling it personally. My ten year old Golden Girl Lady Savannah was diagnosed with an osteosarcoma tumor in her left front leg last week. The leg was amputated the following day and she will start chemotherapy next week.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Well, we are 4 days post op and she is really starting to perk up last night and today! Still waiting on biopsy results. But its nice that she is perked up enough to come out and beg when she hears me open the cheese to put her pain pills in! Thank goodness for cheese because she takes her pills like a treat wrapped in cheese! The first couple of days she didn't want to move at all, though who can blame her that incision is huge. Last night and today she has been getting up and following me around the house more often, which is much more usual for her as she is usually velcroed to my side all the time. She is still not supposed to do much for the next week or so obviously. One good thing, I am a stay at home mom so I can be with her all the time to supervise-so far she isn't trying to bother her stitches, but I imagine she might soon because I'd guess it'll start to itch a bit as it heals. She is starting to get little mats in between he back legs and the groomer in me is dying to brush them out, but I'm also afraid I'll pull at the stitches too much. I'm also dying to fix the hack job they did on her front leg feathers-they chopped most of them off-I assume because they were so long they needed to get them out of the way to put her iv's in. And I haven't clipped her toenails in about 3 weeks when I normally do them weekly-partly because morning sickness had me down but now also because of her surgery. She seems to be feeling well enough that I could probably do some of these things, but I don't want to push it-I will probably end up waiting until her appointment to remove sutures. My 3 year old son has been really sweet through all this. I keep reminding him not to step on/over/near April because she hurts really badly right now. He carefully walks around her and then asks if he can give her a hug. So I told him yes you can still pet her and hug her, just don't touch her tummy. So he goes over and ever so gently bends down and lays his head on her head. I was worried that he might be more of a problem, but he is being so good and careful around April. Thanks again for all your prayers and support! Hoping and praying next time I update, we will have a benign biopsy result.


So glad she came through surgery ok. I pray the biopsy is benign. Your son is so sweet. I’m sure he will be wonderful with the new baby. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Lady Savannah said:


> I share your pain as I am feeling it personally. My ten year old Golden Girl Lady Savannah was diagnosed with an osteosarcoma tumor in her left front leg last week. The leg was amputated the following day and she will start chemotherapy next week.


Oh your poor puppy. I’m so sorry. Cancer is a horrible, horrible thing. I’ve been through it way too many times with my Goldens. I hope she mends and adapts well.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad April is starting to feel better post surgery. I don't know if it was because he was on Gabapentin, but Luke never messed with his incision post spleen removal. It was odd because normally he would. Just to stop stressing about the possibility, I bought him one of the surgery suits called Suiticals. I found it on Amazon and it gave me peace of mind. He didn't seem to be bothered by it any and it has snaps for pushing it up and securing it when he needed to go out to potty. It was aqua camouflage and he looked very handsome in it. They have pink and gray too.

I know what you mean about the feathers. It hurt my heart when they chopped away at my beautiful baby's coat. I know they did what was best for him, but still hard to see.


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi 

We went through the same situation with our 5 year old Murphy in May of 2018. He had a mass on his spleen. Because he was so young and strong, our vet recommended surgery. Never being faced with this type of cancer, hemangiosarcoma we opted for the surgical option. Anything at all we could oo to save our Murphy .During his operation the surgeon found more growths on his liver. This didn't look good. Post surgical his red count started to rise and things looked promising, but down deep inside I wasn't the optimistic. The hospital called us and said he was doing and we could pick him up in the morning. The next day, on the way to Ocean State Veterinary Hospital we got a 911 call telling us Murphy had collapsed in his kennel and was in such dire condition the vet asked us for permission to put him down. We did and Murphy went to the Bridge. We were shattered. I am a pretty tough guy and I was reduced to tears. My wife was devastated and was sobbing uncontrollably. To this day, my wife cannot look at a Golden without tears welling up in here eyes.

They say hind sight is always 20/20, well it sure is. The survival rate and recovery from hemangiosarcoma is less than 10% even after surgery. Knowing what I know now, if that ******* of a disease ever came into our home again I would not consider a surgical option again, regardless of the vet's recommendation. I know this may sound cruel or uncaring but after what we saw Murphy go through we would never, ever, put any animal through such an ordeal again. It was horrible for our poor Murphy. Instead I would do my best to make sure we try medications if available and to make the dogs remaining time the best time of the pup's life. We must always do what is best for our pups, as hard as it can be.

Hopefully our ordeal will add some insight and help to those with suffering dogs.

Here is a photo of our beautiful, gentle, loving Murphy at 2.6 years with his new 2 month old baby sister Maggie May. We cannot say Murphy's name out loud, we must use his nickname (Junior) without Maggie Mae, now 3 years, starting to look frantically for her big brother Murphy who raised her from a pup.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

MegabyteBob said:


> Hi
> 
> We went through the same situation with our 5 year old Murphy in May of 2018. He had a mass on his spleen. Because he was so young and strong, our vet recommended surgery. Never being faced with this type of cancer, hemangiosarcoma we opted for the surgical option. Anything at all we could oo to save our Murphy .During his operation the surgeon found more growths on his liver. This didn't look good. Post surgical his red count started to rise and things looked promising, but down deep inside I wasn't the optimistic. The hospital called us and said he was doing and we could pick him up in the morning. The next day, on the way to Ocean State Veterinary Hospital we got a 911 call telling us Murphy had collapsed in his kennel and was in such dire condition the vet asked us for permission to put him down. We did and Murphy went to the Bridge. We were shattered. I am a pretty tough guy and I was reduced to tears. My wife was devastated and was sobbing uncontrollably. To this day, my wife cannot look at a Golden without tears welling up in here eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your boy. I can't imagine losing my girl at 5 years old. 

Thankfully, in April's case the vet did not find obvious metastasis so there is a chance that the mass will be benign. It's great that the surgery went well and April is starting to recover!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

MegabyteBob said:


> Hi
> 
> We went through the same situation with our 5 year old Murphy in May of 2018. He had a mass on his spleen. Because he was so young and strong, our vet recommended surgery. Never being faced with this type of cancer, hemangiosarcoma we opted for the surgical option. Anything at all we could oo to save our Murphy .During his operation the surgeon found more growths on his liver. This didn't look good. Post surgical his red count started to rise and things looked promising, but down deep inside I wasn't the optimistic. The hospital called us and said he was doing and we could pick him up in the morning. The next day, on the way to Ocean State Veterinary Hospital we got a 911 call telling us Murphy had collapsed in his kennel and was in such dire condition the vet asked us for permission to put him down. We did and Murphy went to the Bridge. We were shattered. I am a pretty tough guy and I was reduced to tears. My wife was devastated and was sobbing uncontrollably. To this day, my wife cannot look at a Golden without tears welling up in here eyes.
> 
> ...


Murphy was such a handsome fellow. I’m so sorry for your loss. We were told May, 2018, that our beautiful 10 year old Lincoln had hemangiosarcoma. They found two large tumors in his abdomen/spleen area. As it turned out, he had hemangioma but in July of 2019, they found tumors in his upper heart chamber. Sadly, we had to put him down in August. You did the best you could with Murphy. He was so lucky to have such loving caretakers.

Lincoln with 1year old Bear


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Just catching up with all this. Glad surgery went well and like everyone else, I’m praying and hoping for a positive biopsy result. If she needs chemo, remember it’s not as bad for canines as humans. I know several people whose dogs were helped and lived for several more years after treatments. I can’t imagine dealing with the emotions of pregnancy and this together — all the best to you.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about April. I lost a Golden to cancer at age 5. We did not know she even had it. I am hoping for the best for April and your family.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I was happy to read the good update about April and that she's feeling a little better. I'm praying the biopsy result comes back as nothing. Take care of the 2 of you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, glad to hear April is coming along so well with her recovery. Continued thoughts and prayers for the results and she continues to do well. 

Really sweet how gentle and loving your son is with April.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Well, unfortunately I got a call from my vet this morning that the biopsy results are back and she did have hemangiosarcoma. :crying: I had read that they usually only live 2-3 months after a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis, so I asked him about that. He said he feels like in April's case we have more like a year since he saw no evidence that the cancer had spread to any other organs. He said keep loving on her like you always have and enjoy the time you have with her, which of course we will be doing! Right now she is happy and perky and I have to prevent her from trying to chase the squirrels in our yard and playing frisbee or tug until her incision is healed. As long as she is happy and not suffering, I'm happy. I am glad we chose to do the operation because 1, she would've probably died sooner without it, and 2 we had no way of knowing for sure whether it was cancerous or not unless we removed it and had it biopsied. This has been a bad year for a lot of the goldens I know-I have a few golden retriever grooming clients that I do out of my house since I'm not technically working anymore. One of them was only like 4 years old and she died of blastomycosis (not sure if I spelled that correctly). The other was 9 or 10 and she died of cancer. Now my own golden has cancer. I've been asked before (several years ago) why I want a dog that's "just a cancer factory." My response is always that cancer is a huge cause of death in ALL breeds and that I'd rather have even just a year with a golden than any other breed. The emotional part of me wants to start looking for another puppy right now so it can learn from April, but the practical part of me says, no girl you've got twins on the way you don't need a puppy right now.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry it is hemangio. I wish it had been benign. For the sake of the babies, try as much as possible to just take and enjoy each day as it comes and don't stress over what the next day will bring.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

MegabyteBob said:


> Hi
> 
> We went through the same situation with our 5 year old Murphy in May of 2018. He had a mass on his spleen. Because he was so young and strong, our vet recommended surgery. Never being faced with this type of cancer, hemangiosarcoma we opted for the surgical option. Anything at all we could oo to save our Murphy .During his operation the surgeon found more growths on his liver. This didn't look good. Post surgical his red count started to rise and things looked promising, but down deep inside I wasn't the optimistic. The hospital called us and said he was doing and we could pick him up in the morning. The next day, on the way to Ocean State Veterinary Hospital we got a 911 call telling us Murphy had collapsed in his kennel and was in such dire condition the vet asked us for permission to put him down. We did and Murphy went to the Bridge. We were shattered. I am a pretty tough guy and I was reduced to tears. My wife was devastated and was sobbing uncontrollably. To this day, my wife cannot look at a Golden without tears welling up in here eyes.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry about your experience. Usually, after these type of heavy surgeries, I make my dogs stay 72 hours at the hospital ( including myself) due to clot risk. The vets do not like to keep dogs after surgery long time at their place 1st due to space and 2nd due to any infection risk. However, always to insist and watch our dogs.


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry to read about the results. These things are difficult to know for sure, but even if long-term survival rates are low, somebody is in that low rate! Maybe it will be April. Hugs to you and your family, furred and unfurred.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

cwag said:


> I'm so sorry it is hemangio. I wish it had been benign. * For the sake of the babies, try as much as possible to just take and enjoy each day as it comes and don't stress over what the next day will bring.*


 This is what our dogs teach us and is such good advice. I hope and pray April exceeds all expectations and feels good.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I was very sad to see the diagnosis, but I'm glad your vet is optimistic about getting some good time with Miss April. I know it's hard but stay calm and enjoy the time you have with her and the time you will have with your twins. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. My heart goes out to you. I hope you get your year and more.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Well, unfortunately I got a call from my vet this morning that the biopsy results are back and she did have hemangiosarcoma. :crying: I had read that they usually only live 2-3 months after a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis, so I asked him about that. He said he feels like in April's case we have more like a year since he saw no evidence that the cancer had spread to any other organs. He said keep loving on her like you always have and enjoy the time you have with her, which of course we will be doing! Right now she is happy and perky and I have to prevent her from trying to chase the squirrels in our yard and playing frisbee or tug until her incision is healed. As long as she is happy and not suffering, I'm happy. I am glad we chose to do the operation because 1, she would've probably died sooner without it, and 2 we had no way of knowing for sure whether it was cancerous or not unless we removed it and had it biopsied. This has been a bad year for a lot of the goldens I know-I have a few golden retriever grooming clients that I do out of my house since I'm not technically working anymore. One of them was only like 4 years old and she died of blastomycosis (not sure if I spelled that correctly). The other was 9 or 10 and she died of cancer. Now my own golden has cancer. I've been asked before (several years ago) why I want a dog that's "just a cancer factory." My response is always that cancer is a huge cause of death in ALL breeds and that I'd rather have even just a year with a golden than any other breed. The emotional part of me wants to start looking for another puppy right now so it can learn from April, but the practical part of me says, no girl you've got twins on the way you don't need a puppy right now.


I’m so sorry for the diagnosis. I hope you have a long time with your sweet girl.

There’s definitely some pluses for raising a pup with an adult dog. We brought home Bear last September when Lincoln was 10. They not only got along great but Bear was by far the quickest trained pup we ever had. I attribute this to Lincoln. That being said, I’m not sure if I would have taken on a new pup if I were expecting twins.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Lincgold said:


> I’m so sorry for the diagnosis. I hope you have a long time with your sweet girl.
> 
> There’s definitely some pluses for raising a pup with an adult dog. We brought home Bear last September when Lincoln was 10. They not only got along great but Bear was by far the quickest trained pup we ever had. I attribute this to Lincoln. That being said, I’m not sure if I would have taken on a new pup if I were expecting twins.


Totally agree! We brought April home when my bridge girl, Autumn was 11. April was the easiest dog ever to train! I also attribute a lot of that to Autumn.  Yes, I know I will not be able to handle twins and a puppy (I could barely handle just one baby-and its a good thing April wasn't a puppy who needed training!) Guess I'll be in for a shock with my next puppy when it actually behaves like a puppy! I'm really hoping April will be around to teach the twins how to behave around dogs-she's a great dogs for teaching babies to handle dogs gently because I know if I turn my back for two seconds and the baby pulls her hair or pokes her eyes she won't snap and I can correct the child without fear of them being bitten. I wouldn't want the kids to learn the hard way from a less patient dog! This is kinda gross, but April actually made a really good "nanny" for Grant because he used to spit up a lot as a baby and half the time she would clean him up before I could get there with a burp cloth!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear April's mum, she will not let you down and will make again a great nanny. YOu both survived an earthquake and there will be clusters to be felt. However, being both of you so strong & determined , I would also suggest to take advantage of whole holistic approaches such as "I'm Yunity" including contacting Penn Uni & Minnesota Uni how and what can be done to make April be with you as long as possible and of course also consulting them for EBAT research. I hope a second pathology can be also conducted by the mentioned Unis. As said before, I pray deeply April to see next May and actually believe she will others. You never know she might be a a communicator of Spring for the dogs & families suffering due to hemangiosarcoma. You both have what it takes most of all Love and Loyalty to eachother in good & bad times. Big big hug to April girl .


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been following your story, but haven't posted yet. I'm so so sorry to hear that it was hemangio. BUT hopefully you will be one of the rare cases that gets extended life because you caught it early enough! The story about your little boy laying his head on hers is the most precious thing.:--heart::--heart::--heart:

I cannot imagine what you're going through, but I'm thinking about you and praying for you! Thank you for keeping us all updated!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Totally agree! We brought April home when my bridge girl, Autumn was 11. April was the easiest dog ever to train! I also attribute a lot of that to Autumn.  Yes, I know I will not be able to handle twins and a puppy (I could barely handle just one baby-and its a good thing April wasn't a puppy who needed training!) Guess I'll be in for a shock with my next puppy when it actually behaves like a puppy! I'm really hoping April will be around to teach the twins how to behave around dogs-she's a great dogs for teaching babies to handle dogs gently because I know if I turn my back for two seconds and the baby pulls her hair or pokes her eyes she won't snap and I can correct the child without fear of them being bitten. I wouldn't want the kids to learn the hard way from a less patient dog! This is kinda gross, but April actually made a really good "nanny" for Grant because he used to spit up a lot as a baby and half the time she would clean him up before I could get there with a burp cloth!


From your lips to God’s ears. I too hope she will be around. I had to chuckle at the “spit up” story. When are you due?


Bear pictured with Milo our parakeet. He is such a gentle of dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the path results.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Bear is so cute! I am due April 8th, so still a ways to go yet. Although they tell me twins are likely to come a few weeks early, so we'll see.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the resutls. Try finding foods tht fight cancer and see if she will eat them. I just found tht our Great Pyrenees (no cancer) loves steamed broccoli. I don't over do, but I do steamfor her almost every night. And I was reading foods that are good for leaning the body and it said coconut oil is good. I put a TBS of it in hr food every night.

When my last Great Pyrenees was diagnosed with liver disease and given 6 months tops, he refused the hepatic food, I cooked for him. I researched and found skinless chicken breast and white fish wre the two meats best. Anyway, I added organic milk thistle and organic coconut oil to his food each night. We had him 23 months instead of the 6 or less. Was it the milk thistle and coconut oil. both known-to clean the liver? I do not not know. I just know they did not hurt. I made him stew of bonels skinless chicken breast with chopped apples, sweet potatoes, sometimes green beans, and a little rice. Breakfast was oatmeal with a little milk, a little honey and either scrambled gg or boiled chicken breast. Steamed white fish was a treat.


I know there is a big debate over grain free food, but I have read repeatedly that grains feed cancer, so I would not feet food with grain. Also research and find what foods fight cancer and try to use as many as possible. I lost my last golden, Sophie to hemangiosarcoma. We didn't even know she had the tumor until it ruptured. and it was to late then to save her. I hope your time with Autumn is much longer than predicted. Kiss on hr head for me.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry for the resutls. Try finding foods tht fight cancer and see if she will eat them. I just found tht our Great Pyrenees (no cancer) loves steamed broccoli. I don't over do, but I do steamfor her almost every night. And I was reading foods that are good for leaning the body and it said coconut oil is good. I put a TBS of it in hr food every night.
> 
> When my last Great Pyrenees was diagnosed with liver disease and given 6 months tops, he refused the hepatic food, I cooked for him. I researched and found skinless chicken breast and white fish wre the two meats best. Anyway, I added organic milk thistle and organic coconut oil to his food each night. We had him 23 months instead of the 6 or less. Was it the milk thistle and coconut oil. both known-to clean the liver? I do not not know. I just know they did not hurt. I made him stew of bonels skinless chicken breast with chopped apples, sweet potatoes, sometimes green beans, and a little rice. Breakfast was oatmeal with a little milk, a little honey and either scrambled gg or boiled chicken breast. Steamed white fish was a treat.
> 
> ...


Do you cut up fresh broccoli or just use frozen? Maybe it doesn't matter? I had heard that things like broccoli, cauliflower, and cabbage can all be helpful with cancer. I also recently found an article about a Chinese mushroom compound that they tried on 15 dogs with hemangiosarcoma. All the dogs ended up living twice as long as they were supposed to. They are apparently doing further research on it now because of those results, but it isn't really widely available or researched yet. I did find a mushroom compound on the dogs naturally website, so I purchased some. It could just be some crazy scheme somebody made up to prey on people with cancer dogs, but I figure it can't hurt to try.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you close to the U of I Champain Urbana Vet School or the one located in Chicago?
They may have some clinical trials available. 

Congratulations on your twins, hope your morning sickness subsides soon.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Are you close to the U of I Champain Urbana Vet School or the one located in Chicago?
> They may have some clinical trials available.
> 
> Congratulations on your twins, hope your morning sickness subsides soon.


I'm about an hour and half from U of I. Went there once with a yearling filly (that's a young girl horse for you non-horse people) who had somehow broken her front leg in the pasture. Was hoping they could do something for her, but unfortunately nothing could be done and she had to be euthanized. Anyway, I am familiar with it, maybe I'll have to look in to that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I'm about an hour and half from U of I. Went there once with a yearling filly (that's a young girl horse for you non-horse people) who had somehow broken her front leg in the pasture. Was hoping they could do something for her, but unfortunately nothing could be done and she had to be euthanized. Anyway, I am familiar with it, maybe I'll have to look in to that.


I'm sorry about your filly. A lifetime ago I lived outside of Champaign, my husband was transferred from the Chicago area there for his job. I used to take my dogs to the U of I Vet School Small Animal Clinic, we also went to an Open House the Vet School had one year. 

I'm a few hours away from NC State's Vet School, they frequently have various Clinical Trials and request participants. 

Even if the U of I Vet School doesn't have a clinical trial right now, it might be worth checking with them to see if they have additional options and/or information for you.


----------



## pamf (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm sorry for the diagnosis. Just to give you hope, my Chelsea is now 16 months s/p her splenectomy and hemangiosarcoma diagnosis and she is still going strong. Like your dog, the surgeon did not find any other evidence of it spreading during surgery. We were told that on average dogs survived 17-79 days s/p surgery....but keep in mind that some survive much longer. I do not know if this has contributed to her survival but I order Yunnan Baiyao Jiaonang off the internet and she gets 2 pills twice a day every other day with her food. Again, no idea if it is helping but I read a lot about it and it didn't seem like it could hurt and it is relatively inexpensive. I also read about the mushrooms but just decided to try this first. Since it is a blood born cancer I am well aware that it could strike again at any point but just enjoy every minute with April and I am hoping that she surprises you and does well indefinitely!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know it's a long way, but if possible contact the University of Minnesota. They are the absolute experts dealing with this.
I'm so so sorry.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Do you cut up fresh broccoli or just use frozen? Maybe it doesn't matter? I had heard that things like broccoli, cauliflower, and cabbage can all be helpful with cancer. I also recently found an article about a Chinese mushroom compound that they tried on 15 dogs with hemangiosarcoma. All the dogs ended up living twice as long as they were supposed to. They are apparently doing further research on it now because of those results, but it isn't really widely available or researched yet. I did find a mushroom compound on the dogs naturally website, so I purchased some. It could just be some crazy scheme somebody made up to prey on people with cancer dogs, but I figure it can't hurt to try.


I give her fresh broccoli. I am diabetic and had a gret A1C of 6.5, then got pneumonia and in the hospital for 8 days and that totally wrecked my blood sugar and it went as high as 9.4. I had to drastically stop eating things I could eat a little of before the pneumonia. I stated steaming fresh broccoli about 5 nights a week, and accidentally found that Princess Jewel LOVES it. My A1C dropped to 7.9 last blood work and I go in again in about a month.


I know we try everything we we can to save our dogs once they get that horrible diabhosis. I lost my Irish Setter, Boots at 12 1/2 to bone cancer in his knee. Then my first Pyr and my last golden with hemangiosarcoma. We had no idea they had that until the things ruptured and nothin could be done. His was on his spleeen, hers on her liver. But I am with you, anything is worth the try, These dogs are in our hearts and we love them tomuch to just sti around with our thumbs twidling. Good luck. And congrats on twins.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking about your April this morning and wanted to let you know something I did for Luke that I think helped him as he fought the cancer. This is only a suggestion, of course. You'll be able to figure out what is best. Luke always had two meals a day and I upped it to three. I also gave him lean sirloin in his meals and an ounce of beef liver each day. I made sure to keep him exercising (swimming for Luke and walks) when he felt up to it -- mostly swimming. When he passed, he still weighed 72lbs. He didn't gain (even with an entire extra meal & much more lean beef) or lose weight over the four months. The vet who came to the house to help him pass said Luke didn't look like he had lost muscle or weight fighting the cancer like many dogs do.


----------

